# ipad reçu et renvoyé



## tazou83 (28 Mai 2010)

hello
j'ai reçu mon Ipad à 14 heures
6 rayures blanches obliques sur l'ecran d'accueil ( à lintérieur) et un gros point blanc en bas
Après appel chez Apple, restauration en direct de l'Ipad et reallumage
toujours les rayures et le point blanc
il a été convenu qu'il me remplace l'ipad que je devrais recevoir mardi prochain
un gars de ches UPS doit venir recuperer l'Ipad actuel

voila, regardez bien l'ecran sur fond noir et sur fond blanc


----------



## desertea (28 Mai 2010)

Je pense que le prochain repartira aussi ....!
Les "rayures" blanches sont en fait sur la photo du fond d'écran d'origine


----------



## loukoum42 (29 Mai 2010)

J'ai fait la meme reflexion 
c'est mon gamin qui s'est foutu de moi en me disanr " change de fond d'ecran "


----------



## Pooki (29 Mai 2010)

Vous parlez bien de celui ci??? Il va y avoir beaucoup de retour chez Apple....Ce qui est amusant dans cette histoire, ce sont les personnes d'Apple qui ont répondus à son appel....


----------



## Kiyoshi (29 Mai 2010)

lol la blague...en plus il commence vraiment à me sortir par les yeux ce fond d'écran :rateau:


----------



## cyph (29 Mai 2010)

Heu, chez moi c'est pire, j'ai de nouveaux points blancs qui s'affichent...   
Bon ok, on rigole, mais bon, c'est vrai que le fond d'écran par default aurait pu être un peu moins rayé


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Mai 2010)

:hein::mouais::love:

C'est ma réaction en lisant le post...


----------



## Dagui (29 Mai 2010)

Oui, et c'est marrant, les rayures se déplacent quand on tourne l'iPad en paysage... Vraiment révolutionnaire cet écran rayé.


----------



## johann50 (30 Mai 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> Vous parlez bien de celui ci??? Il va y avoir beaucoup de retour chez Apple....Ce qui est amusant dans cette histoire, ce sont les personnes d'Apple qui ont répondus à son appel....



 moi aussi j ai failli me faire avoir c est le gag se fond d ecran


----------



## Dead head (30 Mai 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> :hein::mouais::love:
> 
> C'est ma réaction en lisant le post...



Pareil.


----------



## Paolito90 (30 Mai 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> Vous parlez bien de celui ci??? Il va y avoir beaucoup de retour chez Apple....Ce qui est amusant dans cette histoire, ce sont les personnes d'Apple qui ont répondus à son appel....



Mec tu devrais changer ton iPad, tu as un paquet de pixel mort sur ton ecran, en plus ils forment un écouteur  ----->[] :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Dead head (30 Mai 2010)

En fait, ce que je préfère c'est ça : 





tazou83 a dit:


> regardez bien l'ecran sur fond noir et sur fond blanc


----------



## steelstone (30 Mai 2010)

se sont des étoiles sur une longue pose  (c'est une des première chose que j'ai changé !)
reçu le 27 à 12 h 12 ok
fonctionne parfaitement
rechargé vendredi matin, à 24% aujourd'hui à 12 h, utilisation plusieurs heures par jours (16go 3G)


----------



## tazou83 (30 Mai 2010)

desertea a dit:


> Je pense que le prochain repartira aussi ....!
> Les "rayures" blanches sont en fait sur la photo du fond d'écran d'origine



merci pour vos réponses
le probleme écran est réglé avec le changement de fond d'écran!
j'ai signalé à Apple par email que le problème était résolu donc la procédure d'échange est annulée.
Mais que dire du contact Apple au bout du fil qui m'a fait restaurer l'ipad pour vérification ?
Comme quoi, même les meilleurs peuvent se gourer!


----------



## Pooki (31 Mai 2010)

Les meilleurs , les meilleurs.... ce sont des gens comme tout le monde au bout du fil. La seule chose qui est vraiment dommage, c'est qu'il n'est pas l'appareil devant les yeux pour voir réellement ce que peut voir le client à l'autre bout du fil.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2010)

tazou83 a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses
> le probleme écran est réglé avec le changement de fond d'écran!



:mouais: A parce que c'était pas une blague ??!! 

Oh p'tain !


----------



## Paolito90 (31 Mai 2010)

@jahrom: J'avoue c vraiment grave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choca (31 Mai 2010)

c'est une blague ???


----------



## Olympe (31 Mai 2010)

Euhhhhh 
Si c'est une blague, rien à dire mais si c'est sérieux, je conseil à notre ami de fréquenter les autres macusers avant toute action envers Apple


----------

